# best prices for rhinestone



## rmcgra (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you please advise where would be the best place to purchase the rhinestones, the best quality product and what is the going price to ensure you have a quality product.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

you have to do your research and see what fits your need.
I am sure there is someone who will chime in but the rule of thumb is going to be "you get what you pay for"


----------



## rmcgra (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for your reply and I I do understand that saying very well. I have been told that the hot stick flateback is what I should be looking for. I am diligently looking everyday, I was hoping to get some feedback that I would help me siff through the mistake of others and not waste money with trying to get the business started. Another saying that I strongly believe in as well. Your first impression could be your last impression. I need to jump off with a bang.

Thanks Again.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

If you do a search of this site you will find all kinds of useful information for rhinestones, such as sizes, colors, quality, suppliers etc.. There are a lot of different threads that will probably answer any questions that you have. You will find a lot of input on what you are wanting to know. When I first started out I read and read and read here before purchasing anything.. it was very helpful in getting started.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You will find threads let talk about machine cut vs. molded - Low Lead vs. normal - Korean vs China.

A quick few tips to get you going.

DMC & Preciosa are higher end but very expensive

Korean stones are middle of the road but still very nice (I think they are still higher end but that is up the individual)

Imitation Korean - One of the most popular stones because of cost but you can see a difference.

China stones and Molded - I could put the china and Molded stones next to a Korean stone design and you could tell right away - Our machine won't operate very well with the Molded stones and because they are so low end we won't use them. Many people do and they keep the cost down. 

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## rmcgra (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks this does help alot.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

It is hard to find a product with the high quality that you want, but isn't going to break the bank. It took me FOREVER to find a supplier that I could trust and a product that I could stand behind 100%. Don't give up hope, they are out there. You just have to know where to look!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

RCouture said:


> It is hard to find a product with the high quality that you want, but isn't going to break the bank. It took me FOREVER to find a supplier that I could trust and a product that I could stand behind 100%. Don't give up hope, they are out there. You just have to know where to look!


Monica,

I tried clicking on your signature link and for some reason it is not working. Just wanted to let you know something is wrong with it : )

Brian


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I think you will find alot of people buy from
shine art usa. gonna buy in bulk then you might want to get some from overseas.


----------



## Tshirtgirl777 (May 24, 2021)

Becreatful seems to have the best prices in my opinion.


----------

